# Subwoofer Help



## Funcy24 (May 20, 2008)

Hey,

I have recently been given a JBL BTX 250 subwoofer.. connected it all up fine but when i go to power my engine on.. the power LED light goes on then after around 20 seconds of music the subwoofer cuts out and the power LED light starts pulsing on and off.

You guys have any idea what the problem could be?

Thanks


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Sounds like your amp's protection circuit is getting tripped. Check through the manual- this may indicate that it doesn't have the power to drive this new speaker.


----------

